# 4 month old, won't go on walks



## Budster (Aug 17, 2011)

Hello, I'm new to the forum... ran across this site and just loved it. I have a question for everyone and I am really hoping someone can shed some light on the situation.

The wife and I got our GSD at 8 weeks old from the breeder, she has just turned 4 months old and are loving every minute of her. She is such an amazing dog! 

The problem we are having is when we first got her we took her on walks just about every single night and she did great, walked further than I imagined she would. Now recently, the past week to week and a half she wants nothing to do with a walk. She will go a few houses down and just completely flip out and want to go home. My thinking was maybe there was just something she didn't like about going that way anymore so I tried a new direction. She would walk that way for a while and act the same way. I have tried every direction and she just wants nothing to do with it. She is completely healthy just had a great check up at the vet. Tonight I even tried taking her out to the reservoir, thinking maybe just a change of scenery my spark her ambition to explore new areas. When we got out here she was just a ball of energy, she went right up the hill and then wanted right back in the truck. I'm lost on why she is doing this?! I have read that puppies go through a "fear" stage, but I don't know if that a little to soon or what? She loves playing in the back yard and running around there but just won't go on walks anymore. Please help me with any suggestions, I really like taking her on walks but it just seems to be impossible anymore.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Keep taking her on walks and ignore any balking she does, just keep waling at a quick pace, keep encouraging her, clapping, calling her name, running ahead and praise and treats for each step in the right direction. I know it's exhausting and ridiculous for you but it won't take long for her to realize that you're way more fun and interesting than whatever her wandering eye settles on. We all go through this stage, just press on and be confident and encouraging


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

i agree with stosh. my dog went through this around the same age. it was so bad that one time i threw a trail of hotdog half way around our block just to keep him moving. he also used to refuse to walk with out both myself and my SO present. he would walk to the corner then either flip out or plant his butt on the sidewalk and refuse to move. it was super frustrating to work through, but now he loves his walks and will walk with one of us alone. i must have looked like a nut jumping up and down and praising a puppy that wasn't even moving, but in the end it worked. if food doesn't work for your dog, maybe take a favorite toy or whatever drives her. i don't know if it's a possibility, but maybe your dog would like to walk with another dog...one that is older, good nerves, etc.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I know I prefer to potty my dog in the yard. But for exercise I pack them in the car and go to a NEW place to hike and wear them out. There's no drama and pulling to get home when they don't know where home is!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

do you think she is exhausted , that the walks , in the heat and humidity are too much . young dogs have problems in regulating their internal temperatures . give her a break for a few days and take her out with a fresh and renewed attitude.


----------



## Budster (Aug 17, 2011)

Carmspack- that was my first thought even when we first got her, here in Ohio we have had one of the hottest summers since around the early 1900's. We were breaking heat records daily! The heat has seemed to die off to the lower 80's rather than upper 90's + heat index. We took that into consideration and would take her on walks after the sun had set and was much cooler outside. The funny part is that she did better during all that heat, now that its not near as bad she doesn't want to walk. 

As for everyone else thank you for the advice. I am certainly going to give those options a try. Its just embarrassing when people see this happen, I feel like they look down on my as if I can't control my dog or I am abusive to her just from the way she will flip out. I think I will give it a few days and try to whole baiting idea and see how that works for me. Thanks again for the suggestions I really do appreciate it.


----------



## SouthernNdN (Nov 17, 2010)

I had a little issue with my girl around 3-5 months. She wouldn't totally flip out however, she would bounce in mid air and try to land in my arms, because she didn't want to walk anymore. Either it was that or she was in a fear stage and didn't want to walk anymore. Either way, I didn't appease the behavior. As I was walking, I would do a leash correction and keep on going.

I don't think I would change anything that you have been doing. We have to remember these dogs are very intelligent, and if they for one second realize that things change according to their fits, then we'd have problems 24/7! If you don't already, learn to do leash corrections, stop talking with the dog, and keep on pace.

If you don't already, I would look into NILIF. It's an awesome program, in my opinion, and has helped me have a great dog through out it's juvenile up bringing, however we're only half way through it (her growing up) at 11 months. lol


----------



## German Shepherd Rose (Nov 26, 2011)

I have the same issue. My 3 month old GSD will either start to chew on the leash or just plain sit and wont move. I use a regular collar and Im afraid that if I pull to hard it will choke her, is there any specific collars out there that is best used for this type of situation?


----------



## Cdn_Cuda (Oct 26, 2011)

My pup has been through this stage. It's kind of nice to know I wasn't the only one. Kenzie would not leave the yard and almost had to be dragged to get her around the block. Walking her without my wife was next to impossible as well. We just kept at it, very patiently and with a lot of treats. Even if you only get across the street the first time, keep it up and keep it positive. It might seem like forever, but in no time at all your pup will start to look forward to walks.


----------



## WendyDsMom (Nov 18, 2011)

We started this way with Wendy - does she have a favorite toy you can toss and make her carry? Wendy was carrying my glove for a long time until she decided the walk was okay. Dropped the glove and pranced on.


----------



## gsdnj518 (Jun 22, 2015)

My apologies for resurrecting this thread, but I found it via forum search and I could not have worded it better. It's literally as if I wrote it word for word. Same exact age/breed/scenarios/etc. I'm just wondering if any new folks would like to chime in, or if any now-grown-up gsds would like to share how they accomplished this task. My pup needs exercise, but doesn't realize he should really like walks!


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Boy oh boy, for a while I thought I had a dog that did not like going for a walk..now, I can't even spell the word..its W only. Just takes time. Good luck


----------



## gsdnj518 (Jun 22, 2015)

Debanneball said:


> Boy oh boy, for a while I thought I had a dog that did not like going for a walk..now, I can't even spell the word..its W only. Just takes time. Good luck


Hahaha. That's an excellent reply. Can't wait till he gets over this phase.


----------



## River-girl (May 8, 2015)

Wow...I was signing on just now to post the exact same issue. My girl is 13 weeks and I want her to walk with me so bad! She's completely fearless and sound/healthy/super intelligent in all other facets but when it comes to walking its like pulling teeth. It has become a dragging-down-the-road ordeal (not in a harsh way of course  Depending on her mood she will walk a block or just in front of the house. If she hears a big dog bark in the distance she freezes and then scampers to get home. I have taken her on walks with my moms 3 yr old dog who loves walks and she has a blast following him and seems a lot more confident walking by barking maniacs. Can't wait for this phase to go :crazy:


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

here is one mistake people commonly make .

when the pup gets to home base there is a lot of positive attention , maybe treats , and coddling which reinforces the drive to go home . Hey, who would want to leave this nice safe nest.

when you return to your home , put the dog into a crate or a kennel or a room very matter of factly, no big fanfare, no treats . No party . Let the dog chill for 15 to 20 minutes then let them out , again , without excitement or treats. Just a seamless joining into the coming and going of the household.

build excitement when you have that leash in hand to go out , then GO .


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Please please please keep an eye on their paw pads during summertime. The asphalt or concrete can burn their paws even when the air temperature has cooled down. If the concrete is too hot for you to walk barefoot, it may be too hot for your pup too.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

My moms dog has the same problem. My mom said it started when they went for a walk at night and loud people were walkin down the block. My moms said her dog will never walk passed the end of the block. No physical issues. Yesterday and today we walked my moms dog with our dogs. You would never know she had any issues. If you have a friend or know someone with a dog that you can walk together with it may help. Our chihuahua used to not like walking on the leash (we live on a dead end in a very private area so it was safe to do this and we knew he wouldn't run away) we would drop the leash and keep walking. We would not even turn around and sure enough he ran right up to us and kept up on his leash. Maybe to try in your backyard or a fenced area. Also your puppies pads are also so soft and maybe bothering on pavement. Try walking her at park or beach or somewhere where it has different footing.


----------

